# Cpt 99080



## Gemini18 (May 21, 2010)

Two questions regarding CPT 99080

When keying the charge / if the patient has already been discharged – what place of service code do we use? 

Does the physician need to document that he completed the form in the chart down in MR dept? (Is the procedure any different if the patient is still in-house vs if the patient has already been discharged)


----------

